# Venusita's  4000 posts!!



## alc112

Happy fourth milestone,* Nicole!![/size]*
My best friend here in the forum


----------



## Swettenham

Ninita, I was just kidding about the "downhill" thing.  Thanks fer hangin' around, Nicool.


----------



## Whodunit

Hola Nicita!!! 

You congratulated me first, now it's my turn:

*I*
*wish*
*you all*
*the best*
*for the next*
*1000 appreciative*
*and well thought-out*
*posts. Thank you very very*
*much for all your previous (and*
*oncoming) help, and happy 4000 by*
*the way. I hope we cross in the German forum*
*in the future, at least as often as I am in the Spanish one.*​ 
 Hip, hip, hurrah! ​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Venus!

 *You have been helping to make this place great since before I set foot in the door.
Many, many thanks.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Mei


----------



## Phryne

*!Nicoletta, congratulazioni!
*
 A una gran forera y una excelente amiga... mil gracias, por tus ayudas, y por tu buena onda!

besos, gf!
​


----------



## Agnès E.

A little gift to foster you to write 4000 more posts at least! 
Bravo, Nicole, pour ta fidélité et ce que tu sais apporter au forum.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Venus!    
¡Por 4000 más!
Un besito de:
EVA.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Felicidades!

¡Que vengan los siguientes 4000!

MG


----------



## elroy

*Congratulations, *​*and many thanks for sticking around through thick and thin.  *​


----------



## Artrella

*Pero Nicolita!!!  Hace un par de días te saludaba por los 3000!! Qué velocidad Amiguita!!!  Gracias por estar acá con nosotros...Grande Nicole!!!      *​
*Te invito a comer*


----------



## Rayines

Sí, Venus...1000 más!!!
*Espero seguirte viendo por las noches, (cuando los demás ya se fueron a dormir  ), contestando preguntitas, o con tus dudas e inquietudes que también nos ayudan todos !!!*


----------



## Jana337

*4.000 red roses

**for one of our most helpful members! *

Jana​


----------



## lsp

COMPLIMENTS, CONGRATULATIONS and THANKS to a true pillar in our community.​


----------



## Vanda

Venus de Millus ........

Parabéns for all your rich contributions for all of us!!

Many thousands more for our happiness!


----------



## GenJen54

Felicitations! Best wishes for thousands more....


----------



## Eugens

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
And thank you
for all your eagerness to help!


----------



## beatrizg

Congratulations, Venus! 

It’s good to have you around!!!


----------



## Alundra

MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.

Sigue siempre así.

Alundra.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh no! 4,000! I'm so old!   

Alexis: Ya sabes, amigo, que significas mucho para mi. Siempre sigues con tu pasión de aprender y dominar las idiomas.
Joe: One day, one day, we'll go to the aquarium.... Until then, thanks for being there. It's good to know I've got a friend in you, Josepi!
Dani: You're such a vibrant, brilliant person. Thank you for thanking me.
Cuchu: ... until the wheels fall off! Gracias por todo que haces para mi...
*Mei*, Phryne, *Eva*, Alundra: Girlfriends!!! Traen Gracias a Dios que tenga mis amiguecitas aquí. Tan amables, comprensivas y chistosas. je je
*Agnès*: Your presence brings peace, as do your words. Thank you!
Nildita: Gf, eres la mejor. Has dominado la idioma de inglés tan rápida. Aspiro a saber tanto como tú, amiga. Y, sobre todo, eres tan dispuesta a ayudarle a cualquier persona con gusto. 
Inés: Cuando entras el foro, sé que todo va a estar bien! Cuando veo esa redacción azul, sé que viene ¡Una explicación ingeniosa! Thanks, girl.
Vanda: You arrived only recently, but have grown on me!
Jana: All of your hard work behind the scenes never goes unnoticed. Thanks for everything that you do!
Elroy  and Gen: Your contributions in the English forum are great. You teach me things about my own language every day. Brilliant!
*lsp*: It's great to have you around! 
Eugen: Ay, tu curiosidad me asombra siempre.
Bea: Gracias por tu paciencia conmigo, y por ayudarme tanto.
Mariguadalupe: ¡Gracias por darme gracias!


----------



## rob.returns

*Venus...YOU ARE ON FIRE!*


----------



## DDT

A Goddess on a mountain top
Was burning like a silver flame
The summit of Beauty in love
And *Venus* was her name

Brava Nicole!!!      ​
DDT


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on your 4th K... and an equal number of posts filled with enthusiasm! 

Cariños,
LN


----------



## tey2

You're one of the nicest and helpful people here. Congratulations Venus!!!!


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES POR TUS 4000!!!!   *



*Alundra.*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Alundra said:
			
		

> MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES.
> 
> Sigue siempre así.
> 
> Alundra.





			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> *¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES POR TUS 4000!!!!   *
> 
> 
> 
> *Alundra.*


¡Wow, dos veces de Alundra en el mismo hilo! ¡Qué suerte tengo!  


Rob: You are so inquisitive, and animated. Thanks for that.
*DDT*: You and I came to WR almost at the same time, a long time ago. Although we don't see each other very often, I think of you when I hear the word pickle!   
Laura: Ay, amiga, gracias por ser tan amable y generosa. Nunca dudas en ayudarme, ni a ningún forero. Es cierto: Eres la dama del foro.   
Tey: Thanks so much! I hope you can stick around for 4,000!


EDIT
Eugin: Thanks, gf! What would I do without you? You are among those I envy. You really dominate the English language, and am so happy that you are able to help me so often! Besitossssss!!
El Estudiante  and Jimmy: Thanks, guys, so much. Your last minute thank yous made me smile.

*Michael*: How nice of you to say! Outside of the forum, we'll always have our "dirty" conversations through PM.


----------



## Alundra

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Wow, dos veces de Alundra en el mismo hilo! ¡Qué suerte tengo!


 
El que yo sea torpe   no quiere decir que no te merezcas dos felicitaciones..... o más, en el mismo hilo, jeejejjej   

Alundra.


----------



## Eugin

To the Subjunctive Lady,

my heartfelt *congratulations* filled with *proud and joy* for having *you* among *us*!!!!! *VENUS ROCKS*!!!! (and not precisely the planet,   )


*See you soon on your next 5.000 posts!!!!*


 Thank you, girl, for just being you!!!!  

*XOXO*


----------



## El Estudiante

Cogratulations Venus on your first 4000 posts!!!

And best wishes for your next 4000!!!

***
​


----------



## Lancel0t

Well, I'm late again, but I know its not too late to extend my greetings to you Aphrodite, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*When people talk about the atmosphere here at WR -- *

*friendly, fostering, fun, frank *

*-- I think they're talking about you, Venus.  *

_*For me, you embody the WR spirit.* _

* Keep it up!*  

 *Happy Postiversary* ​..


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations and I hope to read many more from you.

Jean-Michel


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Cuántas cosas maravillosas que te han escrito!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡POR ALGO SERÁ Y ME ADHIERO A TODOS LOS DEMÁS FOREROS!!!!*

*FELICITACIONES DE CORAZÓN,*

*Fernita *


----------

